# xdm+xorg+ati-drivers

## FDK

xdm стартует, но почему-то не могу печатать в окнах логин и пароль буквы - только цифры и символы ...

до этого настроил utf8 согласно faq святогора ...

вроде никаких ошибок не вываливается ...

----------

## FDK

неужели ни у кого подобного не было?

----------

## Nelud

Сразу оговорюсь: у меня koi8-r. И никаких таких проблем не было.

А если запускать через startx, то в иксах всё нормально печатается?

----------

## FDK

у меня не стартует через startx, проблему решал в этом топике - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313276.html

----------

## Nelud

Дык тебе же viy написал как надо. Просто создай файл .xinitrc в домашней директории и впиши в него всего одну строчку:

```
fluxbox
```

или какой там у тебя стоит виндовс манагер...

----------

## FDK

не работает! =/

черный экран мышка и все ... никакой реакции ...

----------

## Nelud

Странно. Может у тебя fluxbox не установлен? А если правой кнопкой мышки нажать - ничего не происходит?

А что за faq Святогора? Просто мне интересно - я чё-то не нашёл...

Покажи плиз из файла /etc/X11/xorg.conf секцию "InputDevice", относящуюся к клавиатуре.

----------

## FDK

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

Это howto.

fluxbox установлен с помощью emerge fluxbox, обновлялся вчера полностью на всякий случай ...

правой кнопкой нажимаю ничего не происходит так же как и левой.

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

----------

## Nelud

 *FDK wrote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier  "Keyboard1"
> 
>     Driver      "kbd"
> ...

 

И это всё???

Вот как у меня:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"

        Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"

EndSection
```

P.S. Ты как иксы ставил? Доку читал: The X Server Configuration HOWTO?

----------

## FDK

Есть у меня и эти значения, только расскладка одна us.

----------

## Nelud

У меня идеи закончились... Попробуй скопировать сюда весь xorg.conf. Если не знаешь как, то см. например здесь: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2296906.html#2296906

----------

## FDK

теперь стал запускаться xdm, но как только я логинюсь - такая же фигня - черный экран только мышка и все, на кнопки реакции нет - приходиться убивать ctrl+alt+backspace

dmesg выдает след:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6473 using kernel context 0
> ...

 

с Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"  выдает след:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

 

вот xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # File: xorg.conf
> 
> # File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.
> ...

 

----------

## viy

Я бы запустил X -configure и начал потихоньку наворачивать предложенный конфиг.

----------

## FDK

А разница большая будет?

так я делал fglrxconifg - по идее же нормальный конфиг должен делать-то ...

----------

## viy

Идея в том, что тебе надо какой-нить утилитой сгенерить работающий конфиг и потом его наворачивать, т.к. это будет проще для тебя, чем искать баги в существующем.

Что есть fglrxconifg я не знаю, потому и предложил X -configure.

----------

## Azik

 *FDK wrote:*   

> теперь стал запускаться xdm, но как только я логинюсь - такая же фигня - черный экран только мышка и все, на кнопки реакции нет - приходиться убивать ctrl+alt+backspace
> 
> dmesg выдает след:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

А тебя материнка под какой чипсет? Выглядит так, будто не грузятся модули для AGP. Проверь в кернелконфиге (Что-то типа AGP support), еще проверь, скомпилен ли модуль под твой чипсет для AGP.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Что есть fglrxconifg я не знаю, потому и предложил X -configure.
> 
> 

 

Это аналог xorgconfig из АТИшного пакета драйверов, добавляет опции, специфичные для ATI-карт.

----------

## FDK

мать nforce2

модуль nvidia_agp подгружен

----------

## FDK

может как-то криво собрался fluxbox и стоит попробовать поставить/запустить например kde ?

----------

## viy

Лучше уж сначала xfce4, чем kde...

----------

